# Elastomeric paint



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Got a job where the new stucco did not match well at all (Elrey changed the color formula). Looking into the possiblity of using an elastomeric paint to get the color matched closer. Wanted to hear opinions on it. We are going to do the entire wall corner to corner to help it out. But I guess what I am asking is is that suffciant? Any of you guys used it before only to have the color not match so well? or after a couple of years it fading? 

Any real drawbacks to doing it this way?


----------



## painter jeff (Dec 5, 2007)

Elastomeric paints are a very good paint, for several reasons. When applied right, with rope marks, and the right millage, they are very good..But if you put it on like regular house paint, and not right millage ,then it will fail the same as regular paint.

Using elastomeric paint is like putting a rain coat on your house. It is made to with stand 104 mph.wind driven rain, before penetration. It stops air and water.That is good to a certain point.

Houses are made to breath, that is why they use tyvec house wrap.So air is stop from entering, but allows air to seep out. Elastomeric stop air and moisture from getting out..This will create a moisture problem for your interior. Will elastomeric save on your heating and cooling bills, yes.

With all paints, they will fade , darker colors will be noticeable faster than lighter colors will sooner..All paints can be colored to anything you want, Better quality paints will start to fade later then poor quality paints.

What people fail to remember is, that if a paint job is older than 6months old, then the chance for touch up is to late, fading, uv rays, dirt, wind, pollution,ect. is going to prevent this from being possible.

You never stated how old the paint job is, so i can only think that you could go back to place the paint came from ,and get a gallon of paint with the old formula, they have old formula's on file.

If not i suggest to repaint the house over, with a better grade of paint, and or elastomeric paints. Other wise you or the home owner isn't going to like the touch up, no matter how close you get to the right color.

Get more info from your paint dealer, you might be liking what you hear.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

If it is acrylic, El Rey can color match pretty close, and I believe you could coat that wall again. If it is cementitious, I would be concerned with moisture from behind pushing the paint off the wall. 

-Cletus


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

If it's to old style stucco, just do a fog cote. If it's the new acrylic stucco, better just re-stucco the wall. 

The paint will fade differently from the stucco. Colors that match now won't later.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Its "old" style stucco. 3 coat NOT acylic. Fog coating is out of the question as it will be the same color as the new stucco and so therefore I would have to do the entire house $7,000-8,000. 
Doing acyrlic is also out of the question as it does not look the same and therefore the entire house will need to be done. 

I have pieces that we cut out from the ledger that I can take to the paint store so they can match dead on. I have a painter on staff (doing carpentry now) but his painting skill is awesome. I just wanted to get some stuff together before Monday.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is a pic of the project (older before the stucco) wish I had a more recent one. We already coated the entire wall that the deck is attached to corner to corner. But it is way differant color (even the bags said it was a new formula) What I need to do is match the OLD color thats why fog coating is out.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Robert, This is off subject, but who makes the scaffold you are using in the picture? Never seen any quite like it.
Tim


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Tim0282 said:


> Robert, This is off subject, but who makes the scaffold you are using in the picture? Never seen any quite like it.
> Tim


Could not tell you... That belongs to the stucco sub. But it is nice and shiney... I think he need to do more work.


----------



## fran1211 (5 mo ago)

*Has anyone used the CONCO Elastomeric paint on a cement block building. The building was last painted 15 yrs. ago and minimal peeling which will be scraped before applying the elastomeric paint. Wanting to know any tips or how it lasted over a period of a few years?*


----------

